# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نصب python و eclipse و pydev

## zman123456

سلام
من برای برنامه نویسی با python طبق پیشنهاداتی که تو اینترت پیدا کردم:
1-  3.7.2 eclipse indigo
2- python 3.5.2 32bit
3-(بعدا) python 2.7.12
4- pydev 5.1.2
5- java 1.8.0_102
روی :
windows 7 32bit
نصب کردم.این دلیل ها:

C:\>java -version
java version "1.8.0_102"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_102-b14)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.102-b14, mixed mode)



C:\>python -V
Python 3.5.2



C:\>ver
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]

حالا مشکل اینجاست که همه اینا هست ولی pydev توی eclipe-> windows-> preferences نیست


%JAVA_HOME%\bin;

اینم path که تنظیم کردم که java هم مشکلی براش پیش نیاد؟
بعد که به این مشکل بر خوردم رفتم فایل های extract شده pydev رو تو dropins کپی کردم و هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد
بعد رفتم فایل های extract شدن pydev رو تو شاخه های features و plugin کپی کردم و باز نشد.
چکار کنم؟کجا اشکال داره؟

----------


## pc_programmer

با سلام دوست عزیز

برای پایتون بهترین IDE که من استفاده کردم و استفاده می کنم PyCharm  هست که اگه از کرک کردن خوشتون نمیاد می تونید نسخه رایگان 30 روزه اون رو از وب سایتش دانلود کنید. (پای چارم یه مشکلی که داره زیاد رم اشغال می کنه من رم 6 دارم بخاطر همین زیاد برام مهم نیست)

آخرین نسخه از Eclipse که من دانلود کرده بودم Eclipse 4.5 Mars بود من pydev رو روی این نسخه از اکلیپس استفاده کردم اما نصب نشد و جواب نگرفتم. چه آنلاین چه آفلاین.
(فعلا نسخه 4.6 اکلیپس بنام Neon هم اومده)

یک نسخه قدیمی تر که میشه Eclipse 4.4 Luna رو نصب کردم و pydev رو به صورت آفلاین دستی خودم تو اون پوشه های که شما می گید کپی کردم و تونستم برنامه های پایتون رو اجرا کنم. 

احتمالش هست به خاطر تحریم ها pydev به صورت آنلاین نصب نمیشه.

موردی بعدی که هست نسخه 3.5  پایتون روی ویندوز 7 نصب نمیشه و باید آپدیت کنید. (آخه که چه کارهای که نکردم تا پایتون 3.5 رو روی ویندوز 7 نصب کنم و هیچ کس هم جوابگو نبود حتی تو فروم های خارجی هم نمیدونستن بعد شانسی ویندوزم رو آپدیدت کردم درست شد!!!!!)

و در نهایت اگه pydev  رو نتونستید روی هیچ کدوم از نسخه های اکلیپس نصب کنید یک نسخه از اکلیپس هست بنام Liclipse که pydev رو به صورت Built-in داخل خودش داره می تونید از این IDE هم استفاده کنید.

موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## zman123456

سلام دوست گرامی
از راهنمایی شما سپاسگزارم
مجددا همه این کارها رو کردم و ویندوز7 من هم last update کردم ولی هیچ و  هیچ.
یه سیستم دارم هم سنه خودمه.وقتی رفتم سر کار (سال 83) خریدمش و هیچوقت دیگه نتونستم آپدیتش کنم. core due هست و کلا 2 گیگ رم. عاردش که در حد فلشه.
فکر کنم خودمو سبک نکنم و برم همون  Liclipse که فرمودین دو دانلود کنم.

----------


## portport

من از برنامه vscode استفاده میکنم  برای پایتون یکی از بهترینها هست 
https://code.visualstudio.com
همراه با برنامهای کمکی یا همان  افزونه ها

----------

